# Are Faith Schools A Good Idea?



## findingmyway (Sep 22, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-a83fde91-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=61__zoneid=3__cb=d5e94e3e6a__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fkhalsaaid.org%2F"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/d553847e166d22bb9f362b94812220b2.jpg" /></a>&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=71__zoneid=40__cb=a9b258a187__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.punjabipaintings.com"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/5bf7e87588f6735ad74c95877c463a49.jpg" /></a>&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=72__zoneid=41__cb=d8eb5293b9__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.goldentempleamritsar.co.uk"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/079d79d4e7b9d385d1a443bf135e34bb.jpg" /></a>&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=38__zoneid=2__cb=09deccaec8__oadest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.turbanhut.com"><img width="175" height="60" border="0" src="http://www.sikhbusiness.net/www/images/e84a93f6a80605ca3cd14d26d38b72ea.jpg" /></a><br /><font size="2"><strong>Support Our Sponsors&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/view.php?pg=sponsor-sikh-philosophy-network">Your Business Logo Here! Instantly Reach 13,000+ Members, For More Info Click Here!</a></strong></font><br /><br /></tr></td><tr><td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="235" height="150" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier2.jpg"></a><br /><br /><font size="1"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password? Click Here to Recover!</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">You Must Login To Share Your Views in The Forum</a>.</strong></font><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />Another week, another topic for you! What are your views on the following article?<br /> <br /><strong>Are Faith Schools a Good Idea?</strong><br />AS CHILDREN return to a new school year many of them will also be returning to the celebration of faiths they do not believe in. That’s just one of the myriad of problems with faith schools, whether Evangelical, Catholic, Muslim, Jewish or other. I would ban all state association with faith schools, all of them. Education is about educating, it is not about indoctrinating.<br /><br />We live in a free society where anyone can practice any religion openly and without risk of prosecution. Why then do we allow schools to exist which openly preach one way of life is better than another? There’s no place for promoting one religion above the other in a modern multicultural society and faith schools do nothing but encourage the separation of society and alienation of different groups within it.<br /><br />As an atheist growing up and attending the local Church of England Schools, primary and comprehensive, I felt very alienated by the religious practices which occurred throughout my childhood. I was told by one pupil I’d “die tomorrow” when I confessed to not believing in God (admittedly we were about six) and, in the end, I just used to chant along, eyes shut, to be the same as everyone else.<br /><br /><strong>Please respond to this topic at the following link</strong>: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/interfaith-dialogues/32222-are-faith-schools-a-good-idea.html">Are Faith Schools a Good Idea?</a> <i>shared by our member findingmyway</i><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/misc.php?do=donate">Show Your Support. Please Donate.</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Share Your Feedback Here</a><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 22-Sep-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 15-Sep-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32343">Two questions to consider.</a><br /></td>	<td>jasdir singh</td>	<td>22-Sep-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>17:17 PM, 22-Sep-2010</td>	<td>jasdir singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32339">Facebook &amp; Sikh Coins Group</a><br /></td>	<td>Sikh Collector</td>	<td>22-Sep-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>27</td>	<td>10:46 AM, 22-Sep-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32337">Delhi driver drugs, rapes, films employer's children</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>22-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>45</td>	<td>00:54 AM, 22-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32335">Giani Ditt Singh's Khalsa Akhbar</a><br /></td>	<td>SikhGiani</td>	<td>21-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>11:45 AM, 21-Sep-2010</td>	<td>SikhGiani</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32334">Reports of three Commissions'' probe into 1984 riots missing!</a><br /></td>	<td>spnadmin</td>	<td>21-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>10:33 AM, 21-Sep-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32332">Explaining the kara</a><br /></td>	<td>gsingh2011</td>	<td>21-Sep-2010</td>	<td>9</td>	<td>101</td>	<td>04:42 AM, 22-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32331">Kabbadi-From Afar, a New Kind of Rough-and-Tumble</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>44</td>	<td>22:02 PM, 20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32329">Trial against Sajjan Kumar in 1984 riots case to continue: Supreme Court</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>19:56 PM, 20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32328">Gangs in the Gurdwara</a><br /></td>	<td>rajvir kaur</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>99</td>	<td>03:31 AM, 22-Sep-2010</td>	<td>findingmyway</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32325">Sikhs, in History of China</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>91</td>	<td>03:01 AM, 21-Sep-2010</td>	<td>BazGrewal</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32323">Sikh Turban Day seeks to bring attention to Sikhism, the youngest world religion</a><br /></td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>09:20 AM, 20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32320">SC ruling on Sajjan’s plea today</a><br /></td>	<td>spnadmin</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>03:24 AM, 20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32319">Sufficient evidence to prove Sajjan Kumar role in 1984 riots: CBI</a><br /></td>	<td>spnadmin</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>03:21 AM, 20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32318">Dosanjh says he feels ‘suffocated’ in feud with Sikh group</a><br /></td>	<td>spnadmin</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>56</td>	<td>03:16 AM, 20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>spnadmin</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32317">The controversies over the Dasam granth, why, how, what..</a><br /></td>	<td>Chaan Pardesi</td>	<td>20-Sep-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>130</td>	<td>05:08 AM, 21-Sep-2010</td>	<td>findingmyway</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32222">Do you think faith schools are a good idea?</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="30" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Not sure</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="5" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 15-Sep-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>69 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>66 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>379 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

